# Chutar na prova



## Anelise Riva

Gente,
Como posso dizer "chutar na prova" em espanhol? É uma gíria muito comum em português, por isso sempre acaba aparecendo essa dúvida.
Obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

Para os não nativos: quer dizer que o aluno não sabe o que responder e coloca qualquer coisa na prova.


----------



## Fanaya

'C_ontestar/responder a voleo' _em Espanha. Se quiseres uma expressão mais neutra, '_contestar/responder al azar_' ou '_contestar/responder probando fortuna_'.

*Atenção: escreve-se com 'v', ainda que seja muito comum ler 'boleo' *.


----------



## Weliton

Fanaya said:


> *Atenção: escreve-se com 'v', ainda que seja muito comum ler 'boleo' *.


Como assim? Que eu saiba "la v" SEMPRE tem o som do b em português.
vaca = baca
verde = berde
vacaciones = bacaciones
...


----------



## Fanaya

Weliton said:


> Como assim? Que eu saiba "la v" SEMPRE tem o som do b em português.
> vaca = baca
> verde = berde
> vacaciones = bacaciones
> ...



Sim, não há diferenças fonéticas, mas o facto que estou a salientar é que, na escrita, é muito habitual que se escreva '_boleo_' nesta estrutura (até os nativos), sendo incorrecto. Sangram-me os olhos quando leio esses erros, ainda que neste caso não seja muito grave, já que, pelo menos, a palavra '_boleo' _existe, ao contrário de, por exemplo, '_berde_' .


----------



## Weliton

Ah sim, entendi o que quiseste dizer!


----------



## che!

Oi Anelise Riva! 

Na Argentina se utiliza a palavra "_*guitarrear*" _quando a gente não sabe a resposta ou tem uma ideia muito básica do assunto e mesmo assim responde acrescentando mais informação sem que ela seja necessariamente certa ou pertinente. Fala ou escreve (de maneira ambígua) só pra não ficar sem responder.
A seguir alguns exemplos do verbo em uso:


_"De las 14 'bolillas' (o grandes temas, capítulos, etc), yo sabía  perfecto 12, otra no sabía nada y otra casi nada apenas para '*guitarrear*' un poco"
_​_"me  puse a escribir todo el que sabía, luego a '*guitarrear*' en el que mas o  menos..."
_​http://www.aeropuertosarg.com.ar/losforos/index.php?topic=16558.115;wap2

_¿Quién no *guitarreó* en algún parcial?_
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=199502763197&v=app_2373072738

_"Alguna vez aprobaste una materia *guitarreando*?"_
http://www.formspring.me/r/alguna-v...-sustituya-lo-que-no-sabes/200315652861362708​


É semelhante a _chutar na prova_?


----------



## Vanda

É, tem a mesma ideia.  Adorei o guitarrear.


----------



## okporip

che! said:


> Oi Anelise Riva!
> 
> Na Argentina se utiliza a palavra "_*guitarrear*" _quando a gente não sabe a resposta ou tem uma ideia muito básica do assunto e mesmo assim responde acrescentando mais informação sem que ela seja necessariamente certa ou pertinente. Fala ou escreve (de maneira ambígua) só pra não ficar sem responder.
> A seguir alguns exemplos do verbo em uso:
> 
> _"De las 14 'bolillas' (o grandes temas, capítulos, etc), yo sabía  perfecto 12, otra no sabía nada y otra casi nada apenas para '*guitarrear*' un poco"
> _​_"me  puse a escribir todo el que sabía, luego a '*guitarrear*' en el que mas o  menos..."
> _​http://www.aeropuertosarg.com.ar/losforos/index.php?topic=16558.115;wap2
> 
> _¿Quién no *guitarreó* en algún parcial?_
> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=199502763197&v=app_2373072738
> 
> _"Alguna vez aprobaste una materia *guitarreando*?"_
> http://www.formspring.me/r/alguna-v...-sustituya-lo-que-no-sabes/200315652861362708​
> 
> 
> É semelhante a _chutar na prova_?



Eu diria que é um pouquinho diferente. Ao que parece, "guitarrear" tem mais a ver com "responder enrolando (à base da enrolação)". "Chutar" já pressupõe uma resposta mais direta, que não dá muita margem para "enrolação".


----------



## Vanda

Mas não deixa de ser enrolação, já que a pessoa não sabe nada e enrola qualquer coisa que ela acha que pode despistar.


----------



## okporip

Vanda said:


> Mas não deixa de ser enrolação, já que a pessoa não sabe nada e enrola qualquer coisa que ela acha que pode despistar.



Quem descobriu o Brasil?
(a) Dom Pedro II
(b) Pedro Álvares Cabral
(c) Pero Vaz de Caminha
(d) Dom Pedro I
(e) Dom João VI

O aluno não sabe ao certo, mas "chuta", e acerta, assinalando a alternativa "b" - não há margem para enrolar ou "guitarrear".


----------



## Vanda

Ah, tá. Eu não havia pensado nas questões de múltipla escolha.


----------



## willy2008

A eso aquí le llamamos* embocarla.*


----------



## Odinilson

willy2008 said:


> A eso aquí le llamamos* embocarla.*



¿Y como se usa eso? Creo que sea así: "hacer una embocarla" 
¿Está correcto?


----------



## che!

"*Embocarla*" a gente utiliza quando escolhemos ou respondemos corretamente por sorte ou dedução. Embora possa se utilizar também quando a resposta se baseia em conhecimentos sobre o assunto, em geral tem a ver com a sorte. Utilizamos também o verbo "*pegarle*" no mesmo sentido.


_"puede creer que no *emboqué* ninguna respuesta bien??? Me parece que eran engañosa su multiple choice!!!"_
http://weblogs.clarin.com/almacen/archives/2006/10/hablemos_de_cine.html

_"alguien sabe que nota corresponderia de acuerdo a la cantidad d preg q *hayamos embocado*?"_
http://www.mancia.org/foro/uba-inmunologia/79522-choices-parcial-18-04-11-a.html

_ "*le* *pegué* a 10 de 36"
 "no *pego* una"_
http://www.friki.net/juegos/12275-t...ng-32-ahora-con-puntajes-multiple-choice.html
​ 
Nas questões de múltipla escolha não usamos "*guitarrear*" já que este verbo implica desenvolver uma explicação. 

Conclusão

PortuguêsEspanhol*chutar na prova* *  embocarla, pegarle**responder enrolando
                                               à base da enrolação   ** guitarrear    *

Isso seria correto?​ 

 Um exemplo para diferenciar ambos dois poderia ser: (é muito tolo, desculpem, e não sei como acabei pensando nisso, mas bom...acho que serve)
 Se alguém perguntasse qual a nacionalidade de Emir Kusturica...
*pegarle/embocarle* seria dizer: _sérvio_ (sem ter certeza responde corretamente).
*guitarrear* seria dizer: _é um cineasta mundialmente conhecido que começou a fazer cinema ainda no colégio. Entre seus mais famosos e premiados filmes podem se destacar: Underground, O tempo dos ciganos e Gato preto, gato branco. Além de cineasta é também músico, faz parte da banda The No Smoking Orchestra. Nascido na região dos Balcãs, sua posição pro-jugoslava tem gerado muita polémica. _(não responde à pergunta)


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ou seja, _guitarrear_ é responder à la Rolando Lero (só os brasileiros vão entender essa).


----------



## che!

Acabei de assistir um vídeo dele no youtube (engraçado!), é isso sim. Mas, enquanto assistia me lembrei de outra palavra que também é adequada: _"*chamuyar*". _Temos também os substantivos _"*chamuyo*" e "*chamuyero*"_. (Muito utilizados na hora de falar de um homem tentando conquistar uma mulher).* 
chamuyo* _
m. coloq. Ur. Palabrería que tiene el propósito de impresionar o convencer._​http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?TIPO_HTML=2&TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=chamuyo 

*chamuyero*
http://ar.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20091208071418AAZ1EbY​


----------



## okporip

che! said:


> Acabei de assistir um vídeo dele no youtube (engraçado!), é isso sim. Mas, enquanto assistia me lembrei de outra palavra que também é adequada: _"*chamuyar*". _Temos também os substantivos _"*chamuyo*" e "*chamuyero*"_. (Muito utilizados na hora de falar de um homem tentando conquistar uma mulher).*
> chamuyo* _
> m. coloq. Ur. Palabrería que tiene el propósito de impresionar o convencer._​http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?TIPO_HTML=2&TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=chamuyo
> 
> *chamuyero*
> http://ar.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20091208071418AAZ1EbY​



Ah, o "chamuyo/ chamuyar/ chamuyero" é o nosso "chaveco/ chavecar/ chavequeiro"...


----------



## pkogan

Achei muito interessante essa discussão! Só poderia acrescentar outra expressão equivalente a _guitarrear_ e _chamuyar_, um pouco mais "moderna", talvez: *mandar fruta*


----------



## Anelise Riva

Nossa gente, muita informação!!!! Mas, com certeza, tudo muito útil.
Muito obrigada pelas respostas! Finalmente vou conseguir dar uma resposta pros meus alunos.


----------



## pkogan

Eu também achei super interessante!


----------

